# Chubbs' cage.



## striggs (Dec 31, 2007)

Here are some pix of Chubbs' cage. I wish it was still this clean. :lol:
I made it out of 80"x32" house doors.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 31, 2007)

Thats what i want mine to look like, any pointers to someone building one themselves to avoid or that would aid in the process?


----------



## striggs (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I chose doors because they're lightweight & smooth but for the next cage I'd use plywood instead. Only because when I climbed inside of the cage while painting I knelt on the floor(bottom door) of the cage and almost punched a hole in it. It's made of the common house doors from home depot. I liked the look of the black outside & white inside but after a while the inside will just look dirty. lol I'd line the whole inside of the next cage with linoleum. It'll make it easier to clean and protect the inside from moisture.

RehabRalphy probably has the simplest step by step instructions I've seen on cage building though.
Here are some cages I built for my blood python & rtb.


----------



## ColdThirst (Dec 31, 2007)

I am about to start building my cage and i have a boa as well, im thinking of combining them together as one big unit, that i will hae to assemble inside my apt cuz it wont be able to fit in the doors.
And that one looks nice, too, looks professional.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 31, 2007)

Good job bro. they are very clean looking and i like the design


----------



## striggs (Dec 31, 2007)

Far from professional, they coulda been better, but thanx. Now that I've built a few the next ones will be. The snakes cages are 4'x2'x18". The rtb is 5' & the blood is about 4.5 ' so they have a lil more growing to do before it's necessary.


----------



## olympus (Dec 31, 2007)

Those are some hot cages, nice job


----------



## ticoguy14 (Dec 31, 2007)

Those are some really nice cages!! I wish I had the patience to do some like that myself.


----------



## dorton (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice looking setups. is that coconut mulch for substrate?? It looks nice whatever it is.


----------



## greentriple (Dec 31, 2007)

You have skill. I'm going to start on my 6X3.5 cage this spring. I wanted an 8X3 but I can't get it in the door of the rep. room. I might go 8X3.5, but that seems like a waste of wood for what I can build the smaller one .

I got to say it again, very cool cages.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 31, 2007)

Awesome bro, great looking enclosures, I agree you do know what you are doing. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## striggs (Jan 1, 2008)

thanx ppl. the next ones will be better.


----------



## striggs (Jan 1, 2008)

my bad dorton. it's coconut husk & sphagnum peat moss.


----------

